
Start ML Using Python - pradeepta
Hi, Can anyone suggest me how to start working on ML using Python?
======
iocad
Some starting points: [https://pythonbasics.org/why-python-for-machine-
learning/](https://pythonbasics.org/why-python-for-machine-learning/)
[https://machinelearningmastery.com/machine-learning-in-
pytho...](https://machinelearningmastery.com/machine-learning-in-python-step-
by-step/)

